# one big single chamber or separate chambers for 2 subs??



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

Whats the difference if i built a ported box with out separate chambers , compared to sealed off separate ported chambers . is there a bass output difference?? 

Ported Box like this for 2 subs one big open chamber 


Ported Recessed Sub Box Enclosure 2 Alpine Type R 12s - eBay (item 260697345841 end time Feb-21-11 08:24:17 PST)


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If you build it correctly, the primary difference is that if something happens to one sub (blown coil, mechanical failure, bad connection) the other sub will not be effected. If they share a chamber and something goes wrong, you could easily damage the other sub(s) in the process.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree with Chaos. Plus you have a little more rigidity with the additional piece of wood.


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

OK that makes sense


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

It will take up more space trying to get a low enough tune for 2 separate sides, but I agree the protection and rigidity aspect is a fair enough payoff.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Seems like you would have to be beating it hard and not turn it off to trash the other sub, but sure its very possible. I hardly ever partitioned mono subs, but I never blew many either.


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sure a 1"X 3" support can be placed down the middle for strength


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll echo the other suggestions. I don't think it is as crucial with sealed enclosures because the enclosure will still provide a decent amount of suspension for the one woofer that didn't fail, but in a vented enclosure, if one of the woofer fails, all the sudden your 2cf vented enclosure per sub becomes a 4cf vented enclosure for the remaining sub, and it can unload pretty quick if you're running them hard. Assuming you're going with the WxxGTi woofers though, I wouldn't worry about it too much. They can take some pretty serious abuse (much more power than you'll likely be feeding them) so I wouldn't worry about one failing. I have done separate chambers and a common chamber and never ran into trouble.


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

Na i decided to try my Boston 12.5 Pros First i think in a ported box they will pound, and the JBL's require to much power.

One 1507 can power 2 of the Boston Pros at 2 ohms per channel with 450-500 watts a piece. 

the bostons are 400 rms and 1200 max so i think this will match up good.


----------



## outerear (Jun 29, 2017)

COMMENT to LS2Ttype;1236712: Yes there is a difference. If you are interested in obtaining a purer bass sound then use two separate boxes or chambers. The reason is back EMF (electromotive force). You can make this simple test to prove it yourself ... or you can visualize it in your mind's eye. Picture two woofers mounted in ONE chamber, that is both woofers share the same air space withing one box. Now push (or picture pushing) on one of the woofer cones. As you push the cone in observe the action of the second woofer cone. It will move out. This is because, as you compress the air trapped in the box it will try to escape by moving the second woofer's cone out. This action of the second woofer will cause that woofer to produce a current (like a giant microphone) that finds its way back into the amplifier to which it is connected. Since amplifiers do not like to have current inputted into their output it will generate a non-linear action within the amplifier resulting in non-linear sound or in a distorted representation of the output signal to the woofers. To remove the influence of one woofer over the other (actually both woofers will produce back EMF to the amplifier) it is best to use one box or chamber per woofer. Now picture a box with separated chambers with each woofer mounted in a separate chamber. Now when you push on one woofer cone the second woofer cone does NOT move -- and therefore does not produce back EMF into the amplifier. Providing you have followed the manufacturer's recommendations for a proper box size for each woofer, this separate arrangement will give you the best fidelity and deepest bass with none of the power produced by the amplifier negated (or modified) by back EMF. If you follow this thinking to it's logical end, the best arrangement is to use one box per woofer and one amplifier per woofer. In my home system I use six 10" woofers, each in separate boxes and each with its own amplifier. The bass is powerful and snappy since none of the woofers affects the mechanics of any of the other woofers. Hopes this helps make the topic clear. ~


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

lol..six year old post! couldn't find something new and still interesting to answer for a first post?


----------

